# Multicam Problem



## huxi0 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein riesen Problem. Ich habe 9 Videos die ich zusammen schneiden und bearbeiten will. Nur leider hackt es bei jedem Programm. Erstmal zu meinen Rechnerdaten: 16ghz AMD Prozessor, 8 Gb Ram und eine Geforce 9800GT Grafikkarte. Gibt es irgendwie eine andere Möglichkeit diese Videos zu schneiden und zu bearbeiten? Hab schon mit Magix Video Deluxe probiert und mit Sony Vegas


----------



## PC Heini (10. Februar 2013)

Grüss Dich

Leider hast Du nichts über das eigentliche Problem geschrieben. Was hakt denn ? Ev. mal die Videos in ein anderes Format umwandeln.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2013)

Wie groß sind denn die Videofiles?

Adobe Premiere - kostet aber was!


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2013)

Was ist ein 16GHz-AMD-Prozessor und was ist das für eine alte Grafikkarte?
Was für ein Betriebssystem läuft da?


----------



## sight011 (14. Februar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich 1,6 GHz


----------



## huxi0 (20. Februar 2013)

nee sind 6 kerne jeweils 3 ghz. Sind sogar mehr als 16 ghz dann . Grafikkarte hab ich eine Geforce 570 GTX. Die Videos haben eine Auflösung von 720p mit ca 100 MB pro Video. Ich hab bei dem Multicam Monitor 9 Videos drin. wenn ich dann auf start drücke dann hackt es. Wie soll ich das beschreiben. Die Videos stocken dann total. Es läuft Win 7


----------



## sight011 (21. Februar 2013)

*klugschei** dann hast Du trotzdem keine 16 GHz sondern eine maximal Leistung von 3GHz und wenn die Programme die Aufgaben splitten und auf die anderen Kerne übertragen können bleibt am Ende trotzdem 3GHz das Maximum :- P

Und wie gesagt WENN die Programme das splitten können


Oder seh ich das falsch...?


----------



## chmee (21. Februar 2013)

Nein, alles Gut. Adobe ist bekannt für den wenig parallelisierten Code. Lediglich beim Rendern "kann" es helfen. In der c't gab es vor vielleicht 2-3 Monaten nen Test, wieviele Ebenen in HD in Echtzeit abspielbar waren. Ich glaub, da lag Premiere CS6 bei irgendwo 7-9 Spuren - auf ner Highend-Kiste wohlgemerkt und ohne Effekte. Auch keine andere Software war in der Lage deutlich mehr zu machen.

Also, lieber TO,  Multicam mit 9 Streams wird Nix - außer Du machst Dir Gedanken, ob Du vielleicht 2 Multicam-Sessions/Sequenzen daraus machst. Du kannst mal in den Task-Manager schauen, wie sich die Ressourcen auf die Kerne verteilen 

mfg chmee


----------



## huxi0 (22. Februar 2013)

okay dann werd ich das mit 2 Multicam-Sessions machen. Muss erstmal schauen wie ich das mache. Kenn das ja nur mit einer Multicam-Session

Kann mir einer kurz erklären wie ich das mit 2 Multicam Sequencen machen?


----------

